# 'Crimson Peak' - directed by Guillermo del Toro.



## TetraVaal (Apr 6, 2013)

Guillermo describes this film as a smaller, more esoteric 'set-oriented' classic ghost story. The film is set [_'at the turn of the century'_] and it's a [_'Gothic romance film with ghosts._] Legendary Pictures will be partnering with Warner Bros to finance and distribute the film. Guillermo Navarro will be the DP. The film is aiming for an early 2014 production start. 

As of right now, the cast currently consists of:

Charlie Hunnam.
Emma Stone (_should've been *Jane Levy*, damn it_).
Benedict Cumberbatch.
Jessica Chastain.

Should be really interesting to see how Guillermo handle this. I guess overall style of the film will be done in Bront? fashion; dark, stormy and wind-swept.

So, not a whole lot to go off of right now, which is understandable considering he's still knee-deep in 'Pacific Rim.' But this sounds like a very promising start to his next film. I love the cast with the exception of Stone.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah! Go Guillermo! In your rampage! Considering that this will be a much smaller film, it means it will be less stressing and faster to make. I wonder what he will do after that, maybe Pacific Rim 2 or Hellboy 3?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 6, 2013)

^Probably his "Dark Universe/Dark Justice League" movie he sometimes talks about.

Good cast, I'll keep an eye on it despite not being a fan of horror/scary films.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 6, 2013)

Hellboy it's better than that dark justice league, people just want to see that movie and keep saying that he will make it. But he just likes the idea of the movie not of making it right away.
There are other movies of his that have priority in his To-Do list.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 21, 2014)

> Those who attended this year?s San Diego Comic-Con got a look at some elements from Guillermo del Toro?s new gothic horror Crimson Peak, mostly props and chunks of the set. Now we have a proper glimpse at one of the main characters, with a shot of Jessica Chastain in costume provided by The Film Stage.
> 
> Crimson Peak finds Mia Wasikowska as author Edith Cushing, who is freshly wed to the charming, heroic Sir Thomas Sharpe (Tom Hiddleston). She moves to live with him in the titular massive, crumbling family pile in Cumbria. But soon after she arrives, she discovers that her husband is not who he appears to be, and the house itself has some very dark secrets. That she didn?t realise this when she learned it was called ?Crimson Peak? is, frankly, her own lookout.
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]j3_gvBTjUhY[/YOUTUBE]

Trailer, Im excited for this.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 13, 2015)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]j3_gvBTjUhY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Trailer, Im excited for this.



Praise be to Del Toro.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2015)

Dat Hiddles and Chastian


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 13, 2015)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 13, 2015)

del toro is at his best with fantasy. I might check this out.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 14, 2015)

Pacific Rim was a huge mistake and crap from A to ?, but I am looking forward to this anyway. Love me a good ghost story.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks like Pan's Labyrinth was a one off.


----------



## mali (Feb 21, 2015)

was looking forward to this but put off by the trailer. everything aside from the last 30 seconds seemed as about as arresting and spooky as the middle part of jane eyre.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks interesting and with a good cast. Might check it.


----------

